# How tall are you?



## ProudSquire

Just out of curiosity (thank God that I'm not a cat), nothing more to it. Of course, you need not oblige, should you feel the question is bit of a stretch. 

I'll go ahead and say that, I'm standing at 6'3" tall!!  

Sometimes I feel freakishly tall and other times I feel damn good. What about you?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Fun with the tape-measure*

I'm 6'0"- c. an inch-and-a-half to 2 inches north of male average. 
[My _arm-span_ is 6'7" though.]

Now my wife... she's (to the nearest inch) 6'0" too- 
which puts her more than half-a-foot taller than female average.


----------



## KenOC

I note that tall people, and left-handed people, are both generally superior. Speaking statistically of course. Very scientific!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm 6' and my late brother was as well, plus both of my sisters are about 5' 9". I'm only really mentioning this as my dad was about 5' 5" (as were most of his siblings) and my mum is shorter still (as was her mother). Must have been some good stuff in those hens we used to keep when I was young.


----------



## ProudSquire

Indeed. Gotta love that Science! :tiphat:

Speaking of which, and on an unrelated note to science, here is the thread I was searching for, so this seems rather unnecessary, but of course people may still participate here if they wish to. It should be fun.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> I note that tall people, and left-handed people, are both generally superior. Speaking statistically of course. Very scientific!


I'm personally disappointed that there is no option for left-handers over 7' 0"


----------



## ptr

How very 19th Century, You are still using inches and feet! 

/ptr


----------



## moody

KenOC said:


> I note that tall people, and left-handed people, are both generally superior. Speaking statistically of course. Very scientific!


All very sinister and Einstein was quite short wasn't he ?


----------



## moody

ptr said:


> How very 19th Century, You are still using inches and feet!
> 
> /ptr


I don't want to use the darned European measurement thanks---it's all a Franco/German plot,everyone knows that.
Also the metric system has not been here long,certainly not since the 19th century.


----------



## ptr

moody said:


> I don't want to use the darned European measurement thanks---it's all a Franco/German plot,everyone knows that.


I'm not surprised, there has always been a measured distance between the continent and the archipelago in the west! 

/ptr


----------



## Couchie

It may surprise some that I am only 37 inches tall.


----------



## Guest

Couchie said:


> It may surprise some that I am only 37 inches tall.


Surely only when you're 'Crouchie'??


----------



## Art Rock

186 cm.

Ironically this is too short to post.


----------



## Mesa

Legitimately 6"1, sometimes 6"2, tell drunk girls looking upwards in awe 6"3.


----------



## BlazeGlory

TheProudSquire said:


> Indeed. Gotta love that Science! :tiphat:
> 
> Speaking of which, and on an unrelated note to science, here is the thread I was searching for, so this seems rather unnecessary, but of course people may still participate here if they wish to. It should be fun.


I find this interesting if only for the fact that the highest percentage of voters in the original poll were 5'9" but in this one it's 6'1".

But looking closer I see that so far only the taller people have voted. Never mind.

How about boxers or briefs, standing up or sitting down, caf or decaf, bottled or tap water, hard, medium or soft tooth brush, cows milk or soy milk, free range or confined whatever, chopsticks or knife, fork and spoon.


----------



## Guest

BlazeGlory said:


> But looking closer I see that so far only the taller people have voted. Never mind.
> 
> How about boxers or briefs, standing up or sitting down, caf or decaf, bottled or tap water, hard, medium or soft tooth brush, cows milk or soy milk, free range or confined chicken, chopsticks or knife, fork and spoon.


You can't see who voted on this one, only on the previous one...(or do you have some special facility only available to members of a certain height? Like 'VertigoVision'?)

Briefs, sitting down, caf and decaf, tap, medium electric, cows, free range, kfs...I'm still the same height!


----------



## Ravndal

181 cm



scoobydoo


----------



## EricABQ

6' 2.5" but I round up to 6' 3".


----------



## Ukko

I think it is highly significant that few men are 5'11''. Pretty sure it's because they claim to be 6'0''.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think it is highly significant that few men are 5'11''. Pretty sure it's because they claim to be 6'0''.


Thanks HT

Being 5' 11.5", I wondered whether to round up (as I should, mathematically speaking) or down (out of some kind of inverse modesty.

Your post helped me decide.


----------



## Mesa

> How about boxers or briefs, standing up or sitting down, caf or decaf, bottled or tap water, hard, medium or soft tooth brush, cows milk or soy milk, free range or confined chicken, chopsticks or knife, fork and spoon.


How about "Do you prefer a forum with or without polls that are about as exciting as Steve Davis opening a new shopping centre?"


----------



## Novelette

I'm surprised that the mode is 6'1".

Such is my height, as well.

As for the metric system, I'm every bit as comfortable with what is essentially the old imperial system that we still use.


----------



## ptr

Mesa said:


> How about "Do you prefer a forum with or without polls that are about as exciting as Steve Davis opening a new shopping centre?"


If We're talking the same Steve Davis I'd be jumping with joy at the thought of TC being anything as legendary!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

MacLeod said:


> Thanks HT
> 
> Being 5' 11.5", I wondered whether to round up (as I should, mathematically speaking) or down (out of some kind of inverse modesty.
> 
> Your post helped me decide.


I have insider knowledge. When I was younger I was 6'0", because I could get there if I 'reached' for it.


----------



## BlazeGlory

MacLeod said:


> You can't see who voted on this one, only on the previous one...(or do you have some special facility only available to members of a certain height?


What are you talking about? This image is a screen shot of the present poll. If you look at the page when your not signed on you see the results immediately. If you are signed on there is a button to view the results. I think you lack the faculty of most people.


----------



## Guest

BlazeGlory said:


> What are you talking about? This image is a screen shot of the present poll. If you look at the page when your not signed on you see the results immediately. If you are signed on there is a button to view the results. I think you lack the faculty of most people.


I'll assume you just forgot to post the emoticon to indicate the levity in your post, as I did earlier in mine. What I meant was that you couldn't see the names of who'd posted - but I see that I was being dim in not seeing what you (and everyone else) could see. My bad.


----------



## Ryan

seven inches


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear, I seem to be the only woman who's voted on this poll. Shouldn't I have? 

I am five feet eight inches: the smallest woman in my family. My father was & my three brothers are all over six feet.
Yeah - sing the glory of the North!


----------



## ProudSquire

Ingenue said:


> Oh dear, I seem to be the only woman who's voted on this poll. Shouldn't I have?
> 
> I am five feet eight inches: the smallest woman in my family. My father was & my three brothers are all over six feet.
> Yeah - sing the glory of the North!


Of course not, your participation is as important as everyone else's. 

Your height is great, I know a lot of women who would love to be your height. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm 6' 4". Which means I can't fit in a lot of American-made cars.


----------



## Norse

Online converter calculator thingy says 6'3". 

I like my height, it's tall, but not 'hit your head on door frames and have trouble finding clothes'-tall.


----------



## aleazk

lol, I feel like a hobbit after reading this thread!.


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> lol, I feel like a hobbit after reading this thread!.


Hungry, eh?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Ryan said:


> seven inches


This is not the "strange goals that you have in life?" thread.


----------



## Klavierspieler

1' 1".

My human is about 5' 11".


----------



## ProudSquire

> This is not the "strange goals that you have in life?" thread.


Giggity Goo!

Good one, Blaze!


----------



## deggial

elgars ghost said:


> I'm 6' and my late brother was as well, plus both of my sisters are about 5' 9". I'm only really mentioning this as my dad was about 5' 5" (as were most of his siblings) and my mum is shorter still (as was her mother). Must have been some good stuff in those hens we used to keep when I was young.


how tall was the milkman? :devil:


----------



## aleazk

MacLeod said:


> Hungry, eh?


Well, if it was not a problem for Ravel,








,

who am I to complain then.


----------



## Mahlerian

5'8" makes me taller than Mahler, at least!


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> 5'8" makes me taller than Mahler, at least!


lol, me too, then, since 5'8" (172 cm) is also my height.


----------



## Mahlerian

aleazk said:


> lol, me too, then, since 5'8" (172 cm) is also my height.


Mahler was 5'4", so I'd imagine shorter than most people here.


----------



## KenOC

5'4" isn't even a choice in the poll. The Randy Newman influence? One wonders...


----------



## PetrB

Tall enough. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler was 5'4", so I'd imagine shorter than most people here.


Haven't seen mention of Alma's height. Not much difference, judging from photos.

View attachment 17005


----------



## Tristan

5'9" 

But man, compared to most of the votes here, I feel short


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Beethoven and Wagner were both short!

Grieg and Ravel as well and even shorter!

That's enough for me, now leave me alone!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Tristan said:


> 5'9"
> 
> But man, compared to most of the votes here, I feel short


Same here !


----------



## clavichorder

Lots of tall people, myself included.


----------



## Feathers

I'm too lazy to convert from the metric system, but I'm about 5' 6", maybe 5' 7". Either way, I'm the shortest so far. 
But I'm a female so that's okay.


----------



## KenOC

Feathers said:


> But I'm a female so that's okay.


Short People got no reason 
Short People got no reason 
Short People got no reason 
To live

They got little hands 
Little eyes 
They walk around 
Tellin' great big lies 
They got little noses 
And tiny little teeth 
They wear platform shoes 
On their nasty little feet

Well, I don't want no Short People 
Don't want no Short People 
Don't want no Short People

Short People got nobody 
Short People got nobody 
Short People got nobody 
To love

They got little baby legs 
That stand so low 
You got to pick 'em up 
Just to say hello 
They got little cars 
That got beep, beep, beep 
They got little voices 
Goin' peep, peep, peep 
They got grubby little fingers 
And dirty little minds 
They're gonna get you every time 
Well, I don't want no Short People 
Don't want no Short People 
Don't want no Short People 
'Round here

I mean, just sayin'...


----------



## violadude

I'm only 5'4"


----------



## Norse

Grieg was barely 5 feet tall. His friend Percy Grainger is said to have called him a 'mini-Viking'.


----------



## deggial

Il_Penseroso said:


> Beethoven and Wagner were both short!
> 
> Grieg and Ravel as well and even shorter!
> 
> That's enough for me, now leave me alone!


so was Mozart. We... I mean, _you_ are in good company


----------



## moody

ptr said:


> I'm not surprised, there has always been a measured distance between the continent and the archipelago in the west!
> 
> /ptr


Thank the Lord--we fought them off for years and still are !


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> I'm only 5'4"


But cute I'm sure.


----------



## moody

Couchie said:


> It may surprise some that I am only 37 inches tall.


No, not really --gnomic!


----------



## Ingélou

Norse said:


> Grieg was barely 5 feet tall. His friend Percy Grainger is said to have called him a 'mini-Viking'.


You were probably not around/in the right place/ right time to know this, Norse, but in the early 1960s in Britain there was a huge vogue for Scandinavian furniture & a little ornament called the 'squashed Viking' made its appearance. A little wooden thing that when you looked at it from above, you saw a helmet & some hair sticking out. They appeared at the same time as 'gonks' & glass animals. Ah, fond memories of a naff era!


----------



## moody

Mesa said:


> How about "Do you prefer a forum with or without polls that are about as exciting as Steve Davis opening a new shopping centre?"


Just hang on and Artmusic will get around to all of them...I'm afraid.


----------



## Ingélou

Steve Davis?!?! Fab! Where do I go?


----------



## presto

5’ 9” here, feels about average height when I’m out and about.
I’d rather be like that with a good build than a tall skinny bean poll!


----------



## Kieran

6 foot one and a half inches.

Believe me, that half inch matters....


----------



## joen_cph

I´m about 6 cm tall. It takes a lot of busy jumping to post all this stuff here.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> I'm only 5'4"


Which is just as tall as Mahler or Schoenberg, so it's okay!


----------



## Crudblud

I don't know how tall I am, I haven't been measured since I was about 12 and I don't remember how tall I was then either. I know I was fairly average in height until around puberty, when everyone else suddenly shot up and I didn't. It did bother me for a while, then I realised it was a stupid thing to worry about. If I had to guess I'd say around 5'6", but as I said I really don't know.


----------



## jani

We should do a TC honorary group for people who are over six feet tall:lol:.


----------



## kv466

One more shorty here...5'6", 5'7" on a good day.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Tall enough to go on all the rides at Disney World.


----------



## Yoshi

Wow that poll made me feel short. I'm only 5'6" although as a female sometimes I'm considered tall where I come from.


----------



## clavichorder

I tend to think I'm tall, but people on here make me self conscious about being a little over 6'1". As long as I can dunk(and I can't...yet).


----------



## cwarchc

5.84312502382803e-17 parsecs


----------



## Kieran

Yoshi said:


> Wow that poll made me feel short. I'm only 5'6" although as a female sometimes I'm considered tall where I come from.


Japan? Just guessing from the name


----------



## Yoshi

Kieran said:


> Japan? Just guessing from the name


Nope sorry for the misleading username, I'm portuguese


----------



## Kieran

Portuguese are tall, no? At least 5'6"!


----------



## Yoshi

Well most girls tend to be short/petite here so I've been told that I'm sort of tall compared to them. But if I travel to a northern country I feel like no one can see me :lol:


----------



## Kieran

Don't go north, because it's cold! They're tall because they're trying to reach up for some sun...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Which is just as tall as Mahler or Schoenberg, so it's okay!


Napoleanic Complex???

That's explains everything!


----------



## Norse

5'6" for girls isn't small up here either. It's the average for Norwegian women. I think only the Dutch have a taller average.


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Napoleanic Complex???
> 
> That's explains everything!


I suppose you would have liked them better if they were both raging alcoholics?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crudblud said:


> I suppose you would have liked them better if they were both raging alcoholics?


Since they were mostly all taller than me, yes.


----------



## ArtMusic

I wonder who is 6'6".


----------



## Crudblud

Reading through this thread again got me thinking tangentially about heightism, and today I came across a very interesting twitter feed: https://twitter.com/expsnghghtsm

Selected quotes:

"All short dudes should be lynched."
"Men under 5'6" should be stoned to death."
"Naa short guys need to be killed looool"
"Short men should consider suicide"
"Short guys need to be gassed like hitler did to the Jews."
"Men under 5'7 were really meant to be born as females."
"If you women would stop having sex with short men they would die out"
"I hate all you short men. ******* waste of sperm."
"Too many short men in the world, us tall folks need to breed so our children never have to experience this."
"**** short guys!! You aren't real men and you should hate yourself everyday for it."
"Short guys should be banned from raves, banned from super markets, banned from interactions with other human beings"
"guys under 5'10" should be executed"

I could go on, there are over 1000 of such tweets collected on there. It's interesting that throughout the feed (the quotes shown above reflect some of the more uniquely extreme tweets) the bulk of hate is being directed at short men by (often admittedly short) women, so I'm wondering why these women are so bitter and hateful. Height based discrimination does seem to be more socially accepted than any other form of bigotry right now, to the point that it isn't even thought of as bigotry, we're quick (often a little too quick these days) to jump on alleged racism and sexism but many seem to see this sort of thing as fair game, why is that?


----------



## Kieran

Heightism! It's bizarre, but reading those tweets, isn't it extraordinary what people find to get worked up about..?


----------



## Kieran

ArtMusic said:


> I wonder who is 6'6".


I am.

On a ladder...


----------



## Ingélou

Yes - being serious for a moment - it is completely unacceptable these days, thank goodness, to show racial prejudice, so other grounds for abuse become fashionable. Obviously short men are a target - which surprises me; as a tall woman, I always fancied marrying a little dark Welshman before I found my tall dark Scot. And ginger hair now too - I am a 'gingernut' & never had a problem as a child, but now I read of serious cases of bullying. Honestly...!


----------



## ProudSquire

Oh no, what have I done!


----------



## Ingélou

TheProudSquire said:


> Oh no, what have I done!


Started an interesting discussion? 

(Heinous crime indeed!)


----------



## Yoshi

I didn't know there was such a thing as Heightism, those tweets are so ridiculous that I'm hoping they are just trolls. Or my other theory is that they were all rejected by a shorter guy


----------



## Mahlerian

Crudblud said:


> Height based discrimination does seem to be more socially accepted than any other form of bigotry right now, to the point that it isn't even thought of as bigotry, we're quick (often a little too quick these days) to jump on alleged racism and sexism but many seem to see this sort of thing as fair game, why is that?


People will look for the worst things they can say about fellow human beings that won't draw massive amounts of ire from their chosen community.

People are extremely and incredibly insensitive. People on the internet, hiding behind what they think is anonymity, without the need to look anyone else in the face, are exponentially worse...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ArtMusic said:


> I wonder who is 6'6".


Rachmaninoff's zombie-vampire-ghost.


----------



## BlazeGlory

ArtMusic said:


> I wonder who is 6'6".


Michael Jordan......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

So John Cage was not 4'33", my mistake.................


----------



## ProudSquire

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So John Cage was not 4'33", my mistake.................


Good stuff. :lol:


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good evening,

165 cm. 

Jim


----------



## Crystal

168 cm 
5'6"

Crystal


----------



## chill782002

6'4". My family are all quite tall on both sides. I have a cousin who is 6'10".


----------



## Judith

Just five feet so really quite small!!


----------



## Xaltotun

175 cm and I must resist the urge to write anything else on the opposing measurement systems because anything I can think of comes off as rude.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Xaltotun said:


> 175 cm and I must resist the urge to write anything else on the opposing measurement systems because anything I can think of comes off as rude.


I have precisely the same height and just about the same sentiment


----------



## Xaltotun

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have precisely the same height and just about the same sentiment


We also have almost the same birthday (I was predicted to be born on yours, but was late for two days). Oh, and the same favourite composer as well ,)


----------



## Art Rock

1860000 nm................


----------



## Annied

Judith said:


> Just five feet so really quite small!!


I was about to say that I seemed to be the shortest one posting on this thread at 5'3" until I read your post!

I enjoy being petite for the most part. The only real problem I have is at the theatre because in addition to being short, quite literally half of me is leg, so I'm severely vertically challenged when I sit down.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

180cm.
Can't be doing with feet'n'inches.


----------



## Totenfeier

I'm 5'9" or so, down from 5'10" in the good old days. Dad was 6'2"; Mom was 5'2". My brother and sister got the height and the patrilineal looks; I much more resemble my mother's side, in height and looks (I'm the oldest sibling).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

1.8257E-16 light years


----------



## Crystal

I'm 168 cm, my sister is 174 cm, my dad is 183 cm and my mum is 158 cm:lol:


----------



## ST4

Judith said:


> Just five feet so really quite small!!


Not that bad though! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

I only do centimetres .


----------

